# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Jorge Blass - 2 [CINeol]

## adri92

Esta entrevista es de hace tiempo (10/04/2006), una vez iniciado el programa mágico "Nada x aquí" del canal de televisión "Cuatro". 
Le hacen preguntas variadas, pero no viene nada mal para conocer a este gran mago español, un poquito más de cerca. 
Es algo parecida a la que ya compartió nuestro compañero AngelSN, algunas preguntas son casi idénticas, pero no por ello teneis que dejar de leerla:

__________________________________________________  __________________________


CINeol.- Últimamente parece que se intenta revivir el mundo de la magia en la televisión mediante programas como Shala Kabula en las autonómicas y vuestro programa en el Canal Cuatro.
¿Cuál crees que es la razón para que se apueste fuertemente por ello?

Jorge Blass (desde ahora J.B.).- La magia tiene mucha atracción, en los medios de comunicación ha permanecido oculta, escondida durante años, tal vez porque los propios magos no hemos sabido adaptarnos al medio televisivo. Pero ahora con este proyecto estamos trabajando para mostrar la magia de otra forma, más creíble, más real. En los últimos 15 años ha habido muchas innovaciones en este campo, y en España no ha habido oportunidad de dar a conocer otros tipos de magia en una cadena nacional de televisión. Es hora de apostar y la cadena ha tomado la palabra.

CINeol.- ¿Crees que vuestro formato, muy actual y jovial calará en los espectadores?

J.B.- Está pensado para todos los públicos, nuestro principal objetivo es que la magia traspase la pantalla. Desde los programas de Juan Tamariz en los 90, no ha habido ningún programa que consiga que la magia cale en los teleespectadores. La magia tiene que ser imposible, emocionante y a veces divertida, sorprendente, desconcertante. En directo es maravillosa, pero en la tele siempre pierde. Ahora intentamos que en la tele resulte creíble y los espectadores alucinen desde casa, no importa que tengas 5 o 95 años.

CINeol.- ¿Qué expectativas de audiencia tenéis? ¿Será algo definitivo para vuestra supervivencia en la pequeña pantalla?

J.B.- La verdad es que la audiencia en esto de la tele desgraciadamente es como la nota del examen, a veces cumples expectativas, a veces no. En un prime time como éste eso se acentúa y se convierte en una guerra. No voy a hacer predicciones, espero que sea alta por el éxito del programa, los productores y la cadena que se pondrían muy contentos.

CINeol.- Desde que se presentó en la parrilla televisiva, Cuatro busca fortalecerse dando, en cierto modo, lo que quiere a ese sector joven, quizá desencantado con una televisión un tanto obsoleta muy a menudo.
¿Qué vais a ofrecer a quien se ponga delante de la pantalla a la hora de vuestro programa?

J.B.- A todos nos encantaba ver los programas de magia donde aparecía gente que hacía cosas increíbles. Han pasado los años y no ha habido nada igual en la oferta televisiva, nosotros queremos refrescar la parrilla con un nuevo programa de magia (desde hace 20 años no había en una cadena nacional), en nuestro programa no utilizaremos frac, varitas o chisteras, somos un grupo de gente joven que hace magia inédita con otra estética, más urbana, de nuestro tiempo. Las cosas han cambiado, y la magia renace en nuestro programa sin perder la fascinación y el asombro.

CINeol.- Cada uno de vosotros (los presentadores) aporta al programa una forma diferente de entender la magia. ¿Cuál es tu cometido?

J.B.- Yo me encargo de conducir el programa, presentar las distintas secciones y realizar magia de escenario.

CINeol.- ¿Qué nos puedes contar de las diferentes secciones del programa?

J.B.- Por un lado están las cámaras ocultas, montadas en diferentes localizaciones con el fin de sorprender de forma inesperada a la gente en su vida cotidiana, ej.: un supermercado, un taxi, una oficina, un parque etc… Es muy divertido ver como reaccionan las personas ante un suceso inexplicable, mágico, nunca desagradable o de mal gusto. Siempre creamos ilusiones que dejan a la gente con la boca abierta y no solemos decirles al terminar que es una cámara oculta.

La magia de calle es más gamberra, consiste en atacar la acera con juegos de magia de impacto, como que una carta atraviese el cristal de un escaparate, que cigarrillos de los transeúntes vuelen por el aire o que de una barra de pan aparezcan peces. Son efectos mágicos nuevos y están tratados en su forma y estética de forma completamente distinta.

En Plató realizamos magia los cuatro, y también magos invitados que se unen a la fiesta.
Joaquin Kotkin (México), Tina Lenert (EEUU), Mike Caveney (EEUU), son algunos de los internacionales. También nos visitan magos nacionales de primer nivel como Mago Migue, Román García, Mago Antón o el maestro Juan Tamariz.

CINeol.- ¿Es más fácil hacer magia en un plató, o en la calle?

J.B.- En plató puedes hacer cosas más elaboradas, el espacio es ideal y ha sido diseñado para que la magia luzca y brille como nunca. El público esta muy cerca y puede tocar los elementos que utilizamos, eso da un mayor realismo a todo lo que hacemos y es más creíble para la gente que lo ve desde casa.

En la calle no es tan cómodo, pero tenemos otras ventajas, la gente no se espera lo que va a ocurrir y por eso surgen reacciones espectaculares.

CINeol.- A estas alturas ya habréis grabado más de un programa. ¿Cómo han ido las cosas?

J.B.- Casi hemos terminado los 13 programas, faltan algunas cámaras ocultas y pequeños enlaces de Plató. Estamos muy contentos con el resultado de las grabaciones. Han sido 2 meses de mucho trabajo y esfuerzo pero ha merecido la pena. Espero que los espectadores los disfruten tanto como nosotros y que la afición por el arte de la magia crezca más y más.

CINeol.- ¿Algún problema con la cámara oculta?

J.B.- En algunas cámaras ocultas hemos tenido problemillas, pero hemos salido sanos y salvos. Por ejemplo Inés en el supermercado se caracterizó de cajera y rompía los billetes de los clientes afirmando que eran falsos. Todos se enfadaban con ella y cuando estaban a punto de explotar ella recomponía el billete en sus narices. Fue difícil saber hasta donde tensar la cuerda, una china estuvo a punto de agredirla y un señor pidió el libro de reclamaciones. En otra yo me hice pasar por taxista y cuando los clientes se montaban vendaba mis ojos y conducía a ciegas por el centro de la ciudad. Hubo varios que estuvieron a punto de bajarse en marcha, después alucinaron.

CINeol.- ¿Cómo reacciona la gente?

J.B.- ¡En la magia de calle muy bien! En las cámaras ocultas es imprevisible. La gente no esta preparada para ver lo inexplicable ante sus ojos. Y sus reacciones son variopintas, desde gente que sale corriendo, hasta personas que gritan, otros no entienden nada.
Y los más inesperados son los que les da igual.

CINeol.- ¿Alguna anécdota?

J.B.- Fuimos a grabar una pieza y después comer en un restaurante cargamos el coche con las cámaras, en un instante las cámara 2 estaba en el suelo, estábamos 10 personas de equipo. Cuando nos giramos ya no estaba. La cámara desapareció, esa vez la magia la vivimos nosotros.

CINeol.- En cierto modo y cambiando profesiones tu vida podría haber basado la historia de Un Médico Precoz (la serie que los treintañeros recordamos de la televisión en la que un niño de 15 años llegaba a ser médico en un hospital) ¿Cómo puede un niño hacer tan rápidamente de su afición su modo de vida?

J.B.- Pues casi sin darse cuenta. Siempre he intentado hacer lo que me gusta. Pienso que todos en algún momento de nuestra vida deberíamos ir contracorriente y trabajar en algo que nos apasione, cuando te diviertes trabajando generalmente funciona.

CINeol.- ¿No acabarás como el Neil Patrick Harris (Doogie Howser) visto en “Dos Colgados muy Fumaos”?

J.B.- Me gustan las hamburguesas pero no fumo.

CINeol.- ¿Niño prodigio ó “Pro Dio higio deja ya de hacernos trucos”? ¿No estaba tu familia un poco harta de ser conejillos de indias en tus prácticas?

J.B.- ¡Bastante! Todos los magos somos bastante repelentes de pequeños. La familia nos aguanta con mucho cariño pero no es fácil convivir con un maguito.

CINeol.- El mago más famoso del mundo no existe y se llama Harry Potter. ¿Por qué la magia no es innata? ¡Sería más fácil ser mago… siempre que no fueras Harry Potter, claro! O igual si hay algo de innato… ¿Todo trabajo? ¿O hay que tener algo dentro?

J.B.- Si la magia fuera innata los magos no tendríamos ningún mérito. Harry es un buen tipo aunque todavía esta en la pubertad y esa es una época difícil.

CINeol.- ¿Te acuerdas del mago que viste en televisión a los 6 años y despertó tu interés en la magia?

J.B.- Sí, se llamaba Arturo de Ascanio, maestro de Tamariz, y de muchos magos españoles, Siempre lo recuerdo, fue mi primer encuentro con la magia.

CINeol.- ¿Qué hay que hacer para ingresar (Jorge Blass lo hizo a los 12 años) en la Escuela de Magia de Juan Tamariz?

J.B.- Sobre todo tener dos horas libres a la semana y mucho interés por aprender magia.

CINeol.- Para ser mago a todos los efectos hay que superar una prueba de ingreso en la Sociedad Española de Ilusionismo. Seguro que más de la mitad de nuestros lectores se mueren de curiosidad por saber en qué consiste la prueba. ¿En qué consiste?

J.B.- Es una prueba de afición, pedimos a los aspirantes a socios que hagan una pequeña actuación para los miembros del club. Los magos descubrimos si la persona tiene afición e interés real por la magia en los gestos más nimios, como sujeta la baraja, como se expresa etc… No tiene que sorprendernos, en realidad es una criba para los simples curiosos que quieren entrar para descubrir trucos.

CINeol.- ¿A qué “da derecho”?

J.B.- En el club de magos hacemos actividades como conferencias de magos españoles o extranjeros, estudios sobre temas relacionados con el ilusionismo, y entre todos nos retroalimentamos cada semana con el último truco que hemos leído, estudiado o descubierto.

CINeol.- En tu currículum pone que tu especialidad es “La Manipulación”. Ummm… ¿Me manipulas con tus respuestas?

J.B.- No manipulo las respuestas, manipulo todo tipo de objetos, monedas, cartas, billetes etc…

CINeol.- ¿En qué consiste dicha especialidad?

J.B.- La manipulación, antigua prestidigitación, es la esencia de la magia, no se utilizan cajas o aparatos, solo 10 ayudantes mágicos, los diez dedos.

CINeol.- Desde los 15 años no has hecho más que ganar premios y más premios. ¿Manipulación?

J.B.- Si, fue un número de manipulación, ¡pero mágica!

CINeol.- ¿Cuánto tiempo puedes emplear para preparar un truco?

J.B.- Algunos se dominan en semanas, otros meses y los difíciles tardan años en perfeccionarse. Hay magos que han dedicado toda una vida a un solo acto de magia.

CINeol.- ¿Qué porcentaje de habilidad tiene que tener un gran mago?

J.B.- La habilidad es importante en la manipulación, pero en el resto de especialidades no lo es tanto. Es más importante dominar la psicología de la magia y comunicar bien.

CINeol.- ¿Cuál es tu reconocimiento más preciado?

J.B.- Ahora mismo con el programa “Nada x Aquí” hemos tenido muy buena crítica entre los compañeros magos, eso es muy importante para mi pues supone que hemos conseguido hacer un programa de magia en una TV nacional en el que prima la magia por encima de todo. Que los magos reconozcan este programa como referencia o continuación de los que hacía Tamariz en los 90, es algo que a mí y a todo el equipo nos llena de orgullo.

CINeol.- Has presentado programas de televisión, has diseñado los efectos mágicos del musical de Raphael “Dr. Jekill and Mr. Hyde” e incluso has escrito un libro (Magia para no dejar de soñar) Seguro que tus inquietudes no han parado aquí. ¿Qué te planteas en el futuro?

J.B.- Quiero seguir trabajando en nuevos espectáculos, y nuevas ideas para hacer magia en TV. Esta profesión no se acaba nunca, y siempre hay algo nuevo por descubrir.

CINeol.- Perdona nuestra ignorancia. Hemos leído que a finales de 2005 preparabas un espectáculo llamado “Imposible”. ¿En qué consistía?

J.B.- Imposible es el último espectáculo de teatro que he presentado. Es un show con las mis mejores ilusiones que he desarrollado en los últimos 7 años. Lo presentamos en el teatro Marquina hasta Febrero del 2006 y fue un éxito. En el show también participaba Jandro, uno de los magos del programa.

CINeol.- ¿Se puede vivir económicamente de la magia?

J.B.- ¡Seguro! Es una profesión liberal que ahora mismo tiene mucha demanda. No solo trabajamos los magos que salimos en televisión, hay un mercado creciente que permite vivir muy bien a muchos magos profesionales.

CINeol.- En cierto modo los magos sois un poco timadores. ¿Alguna vez te ha causado un grave problema un truco?

J.B.- La verdad es que no. Nuestros “timos” son de lo más inofensivos.

CINeol.- ¿Existe realmente la magia?

J.B.- Sí.

CINeol.- ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre mago y mentalista?

J.B.- El mentalista es un mago que hace trucos basados en supuestos poderes mentales, experimenta la telepatía, realiza predicciones y recrea hazañas mentales utilizando siempre procedimientos mágicos (trucos).

CINeol.- Juan Tamariz fue tu maestro en la escuela de magia. ¿Cómo recuerdas aquellos tiempos?

J.B.- Fue una época maravillosa, muy intensa pues compaginaba mis estudios con las clases de magia. Era fascinante aprender de cero las técnicas mágicas. Lo ingenioso de los métodos utilizados por los magos. Ahora me sorprenden otras cosas, las presentaciones, juegos nuevos etc… Pero lo más emocionante es sin duda la primera fase del proceso de aprendizaje.

CINeol.- ¿Hay algún mago mejor que Juan Tamariz? ¿¡De dónde sacó Juan la idea para la música con la que acaba sus trucos?

J.B.- Hay otros magos, pero como él ninguno, es único e irrepetible. La música imaginaria de sus finales tiene una historia, pero él lo cuenta mejor.

CINeol.- ¿Juan Tamariz se enfada alguna vez? ¿Por qué los maestros siempre se enfadan con los alumnos, no? Personalmente no recuerdo a alguien tan simpático en la televisión. Ni tan siquiera el Mago Andreu o Pepe Carroll (que en paz descanse), de los que también seguro todos guardamos muy buenos recuerdos.

J.B.- Nunca he visto a Tamariz enfadado, ni creo que lo vea. Puede ser por su simpatía o porque tiene buenos alumnos. Andreu, Pepe Carroll son los magos con los que he crecido. A ellos les debo el estar aquí respondiendo estas preguntas.

CINeol.- Te convertiste en profesor en la Escuela de Magia de Tamariz a los 18 años, ¿es más fácil ser alumno, o profesor?

J.B.- Es mucho más fácil ser alumno, enseñar magia es complicado, casi tanto como enseñar a pilotar un avión desde cero. Todos queremos pilotarlo antes de saber la teoría. En magia hay muchos pilotos kamikaces que no han estudiado la teoría.

CINeol.- ¿Qué es más difícil, hacer los trucos a los pequeños (como los que hiciste en Magiatrix) o a los famosos (en Zona Disney)?

J.B.- Cada vez es más difícil sorprender a los niños, en su mundo existe la magia y lo que hacemos los magos muchas veces lo ven con normalidad. Cuando aprenden que cosas son imposibles y cuales no, entran en un proceso de querer saber todo y no entienden el acuerdo o juego entre el mago y sus espectadores. A pesar de todo no hay nada mejor que conseguir ilusionar a un niño.
Los famosos eran muy fáciles, saben como funciona el medio y que si algo les sorprende tienen que exteriorizarlo. Para mí ha sido el público más receptivo.

CINeol.- A tu corta edad ya has viajado por medio mundo celebrando actuaciones en casi todas las ciudades importantes. ¿Hay algo que te gustaría destacar? ¿Algún mago que difícilmente conozcamos aquí y te gustaría que conociéramos?

J.B.- Conocí a un mago en la India que actuaba en la calle y hacia aparecer escorpiones de la boca, luego enseñaba un pañuelo y hacia aparecer de la nada una serpiente cobra. Es lo más mágico que he visto nunca.
En Las Vegas actúa mi mago favorito en el Casino Monte Carlo, se llama Lance Burton y creo sinceramente que es el mejor mago del mundo.

CINeol.- ¿Es la magia igual en todas las partes del mundo (India, USA, Europa…)?

J.B.- En esencia es lo mismo pero en cada lugar la magia se adapta a los gustos y preferencias de la sociedad. En EEUU hacen un tipo de magia muy directa, como la que mostramos en el programa. En Europa siempre hemos mostrado una magia mas elaborada, más artística. La magia también ha cambiado a través de las distintas épocas.
En la Edad Media los magos hacían aparecer conejos y palomas pues el deseo de la gente era conseguir comida, ahora en occidente los magos hacemos otras cosas, lo que queremos en ir a un bar, multiplicar dinero, conseguir bebidas gratis y llevarte a la chica.

CINeol.- ¿Quién ha sido o es, a tu juicio, el mago más grande?

J.B.- Lance Burton, Doug Henning, ó David Copperfield.

CINeol.- ¿Es David Copperfield uno de los mejores magos del mundo? O por el contrario es uno de los que más dinero pueden gastar para crear un mayor espectáculo.

J.B.- Copperfield es un mago excepcional, ha renovado la magia durante los últimos 20 años y ha creado ilusiones que los magos solo podían soñar. También es quién más dinero se gasta en la técnica. Es el camino que ha elegido, a mi no me entusiasman los mega trucos que hace, pero reconozco su talento.

CINeol.- ¿Harry Potter o Gandalf?

J.B.- Potter

CINeol.- Sabemos que una de tus aficiones es el cine, y como puedes adivinar, es un flanco que tenemos que aprovechar dado el carácter de nuestra página.
Suponemos que sabrás que a finales de este año se estrenará The Prestige, dirigida por Chistopher Nolan y que trata sobre la rivalidad entre dos magos en pleno siglo XX. Sin duda una muestra más de que el mundo mágico está de enhorabuena. ¿Cómo te suena el adaptar el mundo de los magos (reales) a la gran pantalla?

J.B.- En este caso seguro que será un éxito, esta basada en uno de mis libros favoritos (The Prestige) y su autor Christopher Priest, al que tengo la suerte de conocer, me parece un auténtico genio. Creo que la magia siempre ha estado unida al cine. De hecho el cine como espectáculo fue un descubrimiento del mago George Melies. Los hermanos Lumiere (creadores del aparato) no creían en este espectáculo, y George tuvo que dejar sus actuaciones en el teatro mágico Robert Houdin para rodar películas en las plazas de Paris. Después las proyectaba en el teatro como parte de su espectáculo de magia y la gente alucinaba. Un mago fue el primero en descubrir el espectáculo del cine, la magia estará siempre presente en la gran pantalla.

CINeol.- ¿Has visto “El Gran Houdini” (George Marshall, 1953)? ¿Qué te pareció como mago que eres?

J.B.- Todas las películas de ficción tienden a mostrar la magia un poco estereotipada. En este caso me gusto mucho la peli pero preferiría que hubiese sido más fiel a la historia real de Houdini. Muchas personas piensan que murió en un tanque de agua porque han tomado la peli como si fuera una biografía.

CINeol.- ¿Cuáles son tus películas preferidas?

J.B.- Todas las de Hitchkock y Billy Wilder. La saga del Padrino, todas las de Kill Bill, Matrix, Camino a casa, etc…

CINeol.- ¿Directores?

J.B.- Tarantino, Ang Lee, Spielberg.

CINeol.- ¿Intérpretes?

J.B.- Me encanta Sean Pean, George Clooney, Umma Thurman etc… Y de los nacionales Nawja Nimri, Verónica Sánchez, Bardem.

CINeol.- ¿Te gustaría recomendar un film poco conocido a la comunidad de CINeolianos?

J.B.- “Fake” de ORSON WELLES. Habla de los falsificadores de cuadros y hace magia demostrando su faceta desconocida de mago. Además tiene uno de los mejores finales que jamás he visto.

CINeol.- Has hecho trucos a actores famosos como Viggo Mortensen o Jackie Chan, ¿tienes alguna anécdota con ellos que nos puedas contar?

J.B.- Jackie Chan estaba con Owen Wilson cuando les hice magia, fue en una rueda de prensa en Londres cuando hicieron “Shanghai Knights”, y esta mal que yo lo diga, pero la verdad es que alucinaron, les hice el juego de un dólar que entra en una botella y Owen Wilson solo decía una y otra vez: “How did you do that?”
Viggo Mortensen fue todo un caballero, nos regalo sus libros de fotografía, ¡Es un artista!, le encanta fotografiar caballos, una extraña afición.

CINeol.- ¿Qué piensas de la descarga de películas a través de internet?

J.B.- Es una pena que el trabajo de mucha gente se desplome cuando alguien se baja su película de internet. Por otro lado es fantástico tener toda la información al alcance de tu ratón y teclado. Es complicado aunar las dos cosas sin perjudicar a nadie.

CINeol.- Y para finalizar, unas preguntas que se repiten en todas nuestras entrevistas y que buscan analizar sicológicamente al entrevistado… ¡Responde sin pensarlo demasiado!
¿Qué te preguntarías a ti mismo en una entrevista como ésta?

J.B.- ¿Tienes PSP? Respuesta: Sí

CINeol.- ¿Qué haces nada más despertarte?

J.B.- Desayunar

CINeol.- ¿Y antes de dormirte?

J.B.- Leer

CINeol.- ¿Sueles moverte por internet? ¿Cuáles son tus páginas favoritas?

J.B.- Todos los días, YouTube , Yonkis, IMDB.

CINeol.- ¿Conocías antes CINeol?

J.B.- ¡Sí os había visitado! Ahora con más motivo…

CINeol.- ¿Qué te ha parecido la entrevista?

J.B.- Muy documentada, habéis hecho los deberes…

CINeol.- Lo hemos intentado con tus compañeros de “Humor Amarillo” y puede que sea una constante hasta que no salgamos con la nuestra. Así que tú tampoco te vas a librar. ¿Si Buenafuente logró que Eto’o celebrará un gol a lo neng podrías hacer un guiño a los CINeolianos en uno de tus trucos?

J.B.- Los programas están ya grabados, pero puedo aseguraros que si renovamos algún programa más tendréis el saludo para los CINeolianos!

----------


## adri92

Me acabo de acordar de la norma que solo pueden postear entrevistas los moderadores...  pff... mil perdones =( he intentao borrarla, pero no he podido =(

----------


## mnlmato

muy buena entrevista, excelente!!!

El verano pasado tuve la suerte de conocer a Jorge, fue al cumpleaños de un amigo y es un tío cojonudo, espero poder verlo este verano :D

----------


## diverland

Aqui Dejo en el mismo Hilo, una entrevista que le realizo ayer el diario la razón horas antes del estreno de su espectaculo en el Teatro Apolo .


19 Enero 10 - AMILIBIA 

*-Hoy presenta en el teatro Nuevo Apolo  de Madrid su espectáculo «Existe la magia». ¿Se refiere a la blanca o a la negra?*
-A todas, pero sobre todo a la que está en los espectadores. Quiero que descubran la magia que llevan dentro.
*-¿Lo del Ayuntamiento de Vic es magia blanca o negra?*
-No es magia, aunque algo de manipulación puede haber por las elecciones. Los políticos son buenos magos: sacan votos de cualquier sitio.
*-No sé si lo de Haití es vudú o mirada de tuerto, porque vaya racha de siglos...*
-Ya era una catástrofe antes de la catástrofe. Pero ahí se ve que la magia existe. La solidaridad, la empatía, son  formas de hacer  magia.
*-La última vez que estuvo zombi fue...*
-El día de los difuntos.
*-¿Es difícil convocar a los espíritus porque siempre están reunidos?*
-No los convoco por eso y porque no hago magia negra. Los espíritus son traicioneros, no se sabe muy bien de dónde vienen ni adónde van.
*-¿La manipulación de las fuerzas ocultas también es cosa de los políticos?*
-Qué más quisieran. Es más bien cosa de brujos ocultos.
*-Dígame que no utiliza para ligar la frase «tengo una varita mágica»...*
-No lo he necesitado. Los magos tenemos fama de ligones, pero quien utiliza un truco para ligar es un mago piscinero.
*-¿El personaje de Harry Potter revaloriza la profesión?*
-Sí. Ayuda a difundir la magia, la potencia.
*-Inmersos en ordenadores, cámaras y videojuegos, ¿no les resulta cada vez más difícil ilusionar o embaucar a los niños?*
-Han perdido un poco la capacidad de asombro. Y es un reto captar su atención.  Ellos ya viven en un mundo mágico y hay que crear algo parecido en el escenario. Pero sin que la tecnología mate a la magia.
*-¿A quién haría desaparecer?*
-A los políticos corruptos. 
*-¿Y reaparecer?*
-A Michael Jackson. Soy fan.
*-¿Zapatero les hace competencia desleal? Dicen que es especialista en sacar conejos de la chistera...*
-Le recomiendo que cambie de truco. Sacar un conejo de la chistera ya no sorprende a nadie, ni siquiera al conejo. Está muy visto. Que saque brotes verdes.
*-¿Son magos los del FBI?  Han convertido a Llamazares en Bin Laden.*
-Es que hay mucho mago oculto. Pero eso no es magia, es una faena.
*-Me imagino que no le gusta nada eso de los escáneres en los aeropuertos...*
-Nada. Me verían todos las trampas. No hay magos a prueba de escáner.
*-¿Qué truco del Gobierno le ha maravillado últimamente?*
-Ninguno. Hace tiempo que no me maravillan los trucos de los políticos ni de los gobiernos. No creo en hechos sobrenaturales.
*-¿Que ZP vaya a rezar con Obama no es un hecho sobrenatural?*
-Es más bien algo jocoso.
*-A lo mejor hasta canta gospel...
*

*Bueno,,,,espero os haya gustado...para leer mas aqui esta....*

*http://www.larazon.es/noticia/1699-n...-los-politicos*


*Saludos Magicos...
*

----------

